# Fishing Myrtle Beach



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

A group of us are coming down to Myrtle the first week of April. I am trying to get an idea of what rods to bring and where to fish. Not asking for anyone to give away their honey holes. We are staying at the Breakers Resort. Most of the guys will be willing away the evening playing cards. I on the other hand would be rather be swilling a few beers and waiting for the reel to be singing to me. I assume that the beach access is by foot. Also, what about a fishing license?:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Apache would be your closest pier but I'm not sure. 

You need a license if you surf fish. I would get up and fish early and late if you go right in front of the hotel. Pretty tourist heavy area. There is no driving on the beach. Whiting will likely be happy to bite, the rest just depends on the water temp.


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

big joe said:


> A group of us are coming down to Myrtle the first week of April. I am trying to get an idea of what rods to bring and where to fish. Not asking for anyone to give away their honey holes. We are staying at the Breakers Resort. Most of the guys will be willing away the evening playing cards. I on the other hand would be rather be swilling a few beers and waiting for the reel to be singing to me. I assume that the beach access is by foot. Also, what about a fishing license?:fishing:


You're going to be staying where I work!

The nearest pier is Pier 14, about 7 blocks South of Breakers. It's decent and where I do most of my fishing. I think it's about $7 to fish. No license is needed for the piers. You can probably walk it and parking is limited down there and all pay parking also.

I'm not much of a surf guy and rarely have luck in MB in the surf, but it does require a license these days but you can get a short term one that may not set you back too much. I'd try the piers first to save some money and if it's on fire, maybe splurge on the license.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

big joe said:


> Also, what about a fishing license?:fishing:


A 14 day, non-resident saltwater license is $11. You can get them at most tackle stores and WalMart. You can also get them online, but the DNR tags on a $4 "convenience" fee.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Go the pier route...surf isn't good...8ft rod at the most...jmo:fishing:


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i agree with danman surf fishing here aint worth a hoot. the pier you fish depends on what you want to catch every pier is defferent with catches.


----------



## ssstw1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I will also be down that way, have not fished there before... if the surf in Myrle is bad for fishing, are there places nearby that one could drive to for better fishing (say, within an hour)? As for the pier fishing - what piers produce what fish?

Any chance of some sharks in the evenings from the surf in Myrtle. I think we are staying in what is known as South Myrtle Beach if that matters.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

ssstw1 said:


> I will also be down that way, have not fished there before... if the surf in Myrle is bad for fishing, are there places nearby that one could drive to for better fishing (say, within an hour)? As for the pier fishing - what piers produce what fish?
> 
> Any chance of some sharks in the evenings from the surf in Myrtle. I think we are staying in what is known as South Myrtle Beach if that matters.


cherry grove, apache, state park, springmaid, and surfside. all produce king mackerel and a few cobia and sometimes tarpon in the spring time. if you wanna go the float fishing route that is. 2nd ave and garden city pier dosent allow pin rigging. but 2nd ave i hear catches alot of flounder. 

as for the shark fishing its illegal in horry county and never tolorated on any of the piers.


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

have they fixed the shark problem around the state park pier, or once the fish show back up so will the sharks...


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*sharks?*

have they fixed the shark issue at the state park, or will it be once the fish show back up so will the sharks?


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

have they fixed the shark problem at the state park pier or once the fish show up so will the sharks


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont know i dont fish state park i would asume there still as bad as everywhere else


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Who is "they" and how would they stop the sharks? Just nature doing what it does...they gotta eat, too...throw your fish in after cleaning or jerk dozens of Spanish out of the water, yep they're gonna show up.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

If you don't mind a short drive (< 30 min) and you want to do some semi-deep drop fishing in the Gulf Stream (well they say they go to the Gulf Stream but I don't think they actually make it that far out) then there's a head/party boat out of Calabash, NC (just north of MB) called the Super Voyager. It's $90 for a 12-13 hour trip (3 hours getting to fishing grounds, 6 hours fishing, 3 hours back). 

Been on it twice and have had a great time both times. We've caught red snapper, vermilion snapper (beeliners), grey/silver snapper, triggerfish, grunts, jolthead porgy, black sea bass, amberjack, and grouper. Last time I went I took my butterfly jigging gear and brought in a few large AJs and a nice scamp (won the pool). I took my own gear but you won't need to since they provide everything (gear, rigs, and bait).

It's a fun trip and a great price for what you get.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lineside_Addict said:


> If you don't mind a short drive (< 30 min) and you want to do some semi-deep drop fishing in the Gulf Stream (well they say they go to the Gulf Stream but I don't think they actually make it that far out) then there's a head/party boat out of Calabash, NC (just north of MB) called the Super Voyager. It's $90 for a 12-13 hour trip (3 hours getting to fishing grounds, 6 hours fishing, 3 hours back).
> 
> Been on it twice and have had a great time both times. We've caught red snapper, vermilion snapper (beeliners), grey/silver snapper, triggerfish, grunts, jolthead porgy, black sea bass, amberjack, and grouper. Last time I went I took my butterfly jigging gear and brought in a few large AJs and a nice scamp (won the pool). I took my own gear but you won't need to since they provide everything (gear, rigs, and bait).
> 
> It's a fun trip and a great price for what you get.


to bad they have all them restrictions on BSB snappers and groupers now


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

cutbait91 said:


> to bad they have all them restrictions on BSB snappers and groupers now


Yep.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Danman and cutbait say the surf fishing is no good in Myrtle, How far do you have to go to get to good surf fishing? Should I go north or south.My family will be there for a week at the end of April. In years past i have caught fish in the surf befor us tourons hit the beach at first light and befor dark.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

westernny said:


> Danman and cutbait say the surf fishing is no good in Myrtle, How far do you have to go to get to good surf fishing? Should I go north or south.My family will be there for a week at the end of April. In years past i have caught fish in the surf befor us tourons hit the beach at first light and befor dark.


may as well just go to nc if you wanna surf fish


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

*Surf fishin*

That's right if Ya want good surf fishin, gotta go to OBX but even then 
april not that good


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

They have been "grooming" the sands on the shore for the last few years. Great for the tourists but bad for the fisherman. The Sand Fleas are harder to find now if not impossible due to the beach reclaimatiom. Since the fleas are scarce so are the fish that feed on them also. You will get some fish from time to time depending on tides and time of day. I would suggest doing research to help you further. If all else fails you either go to the piers and see what the locals are using or the same at the surf. It doesn't hurt to strike up a conversation with the other fisherman. If there's fish in the bucket then it would be wise to listen to them. Another place to try would be on the NC-SC border. Can't remember the waterway there but it's generally good to fish at. Keep your eyes on this site and you'll know what to do. Good Luck.........
Kim


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

wats closest peir to sea mist?/1200 South Ocean Boulevard


----------

